# What would he be considered?



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Recently purchased this 5 month old colt, lovely boy, amazing lines! What is his colour, or what will be turn out to be?
If it helps, he does have a very dark blue in his eyes

Thanks

3 Months









4 Months


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What color are his sire and dam? My first instinct is to say sooty palomino, but if he isn't a stock horse or if his parents were some odd color....


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Dad is Jetsmoke N Thunder, and dam is Smokem Treausure

dad: Jetsmoke N Thunder - Champagne Foundation Quarter Horse Stallion at Stud - Bohannon Farms, Bardstown, Kentucky


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would bet on some champagne color then but I don't know much about those colors and what shades they come in.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was going to guess champagne of some sort, and the sire confirmed it. Though which, I'm not sure. Amber or gold? What color was the dam?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I am thinking he looks champagne..hard to be sure with the size if the pics. Does his muzzle and genitals have mottled skin and are his eyes amber or green?


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't have much information on the dam, only her name and lines. 

He is mottled all over, but his eyes started out blue and now only care a slight ring of blue and amber


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> I was going to guess champagne of some sort, and the sire confirmed it. Though which, I'm not sure. Amber or gold? What color was the dam?


 
He looks like an amber champagne.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Amber champagne


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

also, can't tell from the angles of photos you have...but does he have dun as well?


----------



## arabiansimplicity (Nov 12, 2011)

looks more like a champagne/ darker caramel shade .


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Champanges can double up on other modifiers though... He is definitely Champagne... He struck me as maybe having something else too, but it may be just his foal coloring.

I have a Champange mare who is also cream and tobiano... I always find it a bit of a nighmare to explain when people ask what color she is. (Amber Cream Champange Tobiano, try it three times fast!)


----------

